# Leaf hammocks are not for my bettas apparently...



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I bought a leaf hammock on a whim. My female betta Addie showed no interest in it even after coaxing her there with food. For some reason she loves being inside this craft mesh heart I made (planning to grow moss on it). So I guess she would rather chill in tube-like things. 

My little cousins were complaining that it was unfair that Addie got a leaf hammock but Henry didn't despite the fact they've never cared about Henry before. I had to rescue Henry from them. Never thought I'd be a betta rescuer...

So since Addie doesn't use it. I gave it to Henry. 

Henry starts flaring like crazy at it. I've never seen him flare before. He doesn't even get angry at his reflection. He kind of doesn't pay attention to anything... 

...he calmed down when I got back from lunch, but he won't use it either even though I put it in the corner he likes. Or maybe he's angry I redecorated his corner... Never quite sure what's going on in his head and he's not as responsive as Addie is.


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

When I got my first two males I bought leaf hammocks for them. All they did was blow bubble nests around them! Then my sister got a Betta and we decided to give him a hammock. He took to it instantly. I guess after watching him my one Betta boy figured out how to use it and seems to love it now. Monkey see, monkey do in this case!


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

One of my bettas uses his CONSTANTLY. Like, I worry that he is going to die because he is a lazy butt. My others on the othe rhand might as well just not have them in their tanks...


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Corsica said:


> When I got my first two males I bought leaf hammocks for them. All they did was blow bubble nests around them! Then my sister got a Betta and we decided to give him a hammock. He took to it instantly. I guess after watching him my one Betta boy figured out how to use it and seems to love it now. Monkey see, monkey do in this case!


That's really interesting!

I can't tell if Henry is trying to blow a bubble nest or not. There are some bubbles along the edge of his tank and he's definitely responsible for them. I've never had a betta blow a bubble nest before.


----------



## mhunki (Feb 9, 2013)

I finally got a hammock for my betta, and he only uses it when I put IAL in the tank. I guess it's a good place to rest for him when he's trying to build a good nest, but otherwise he doesn't like it.


----------



## kimt (Mar 5, 2013)

My elephant ear betta lounges on his leaf hammock like it's his job.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a leaf hammock in my 5 gallon setup. My betta just swims around it and over it. "Jack" isn't much of a lounger. He watches me constantly and flares at my fingers at the front glass. He doesn't seem to care for the ship decoration that the previous occupant liked either. Not as pretty as my last one, but much friendlier.


----------



## Betta Bonnie (May 21, 2013)

*Elephant Ear Betta and leaf hammock*

My E.E loves his, rests on it all the time. Some of my other Betta's use it at times, but nothing like Zen the E.E. Betta.


----------



## colouratura (May 20, 2013)

I got one for my guy and he went to it right away like a good little boy and perched on it. But he never really seems to rest and is always on the move. So the leaf is mostly unused. 
Anyone else have a betta like this? I always hear they're lazy fish but mine apparently didn't get the memo. If he goes into his log or house, it's for 30 seconds tops.


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

I just got one for mine. He looks at it, goes around it and sort've perched on it for a few seconds, but nothing yet. I just got it yesterday. He seems to like to sleep on the suction cups at the back of his filter so far so maybe I need to get him something more closed off for resting...


----------



## Betta Bonnie (May 21, 2013)

I now have 8 male Betta's. Zen, my E.E. practically lives on his, one of my veil tail's Si, and one of my Half Moons' Eng, are on theirs often. I see my other Half Moon, Chang on his once in a while. Buddha, Am and Thai never go on theirs and I just bought my brand new white Veil tail Sushi his, so I don't know about him. It's funny how different each of them are. And talking about being hyper, I got Sushi one week ago to day, and I don't think I've seen him stop, during the day, yet.


----------

